# A Natural Hormone May Protect Muscle from Atrophy



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

A Natural Hormone May Protect Muscle from Atrophy Researchers have found a potential new treatment for the common problem of muscle atrophy. Muscular atrophy is a debilitating process that results in an extensive loss of muscle mass and function, which greatly worsens quality of life. It occurs in diseases such as cancer, diabetes, AIDS and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

